# Amazon Cyber Monday 10 Uhr: Fritzbox 7390, Photoshop Elements, Canon PowerShot A3100 IS, alle MP3-Alben und mehr drastisch reduziert [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. November 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Amazon Cyber Monday 10 Uhr: Fritzbox 7390, Photoshop Elements, Canon PowerShot A3100 IS, alle MP3-Alben und mehr drastisch reduziert [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Amazon Cyber Monday 10 Uhr: Fritzbox 7390, Photoshop Elements, Canon PowerShot A3100 IS, alle MP3-Alben und mehr drastisch reduziert [Anzeige]


----------



## RapToX (29. November 2010)

sind ein paar sehr interessante sachen dabei. wenn der preis stimmt, werde ich mein glück versuchen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. November 2010)

Was Calvin Klein Unterhose da sollen will sich mir nicht gerade er schlissen.


----------



## Pravasi (29. November 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Was Calvin Klein Unterhose da sollen will sich mir nicht gerade er schlissen.


Stimmt.
Sowas kauft man gebraucht viel billiger.


----------



## Germerican (29. November 2010)

@ Pravasi:

HAHA...ich haette es nicht besser sagen koennen - 
Ich bin nur geschockt, dass es CyberMonday jetz auch in D gibt, da es doch nur eine Antwort auf unseren (USA) BlackFriday ist. Jetzt sagt bitte nicht den hattet ihr auch??? lol...das waers ja. Also mit der Amerikanisierung hat's D ja mittlerweile - naechstes Jahr wird dann Thanksgiving gefeiert. 
Ich mein, ich versteh ja das Vorgehen, da es einfach eine super Aktion der Online Haendler ist, aber es ist immer noch "related to Thanksgiving".


----------



## Eraydone (29. November 2010)

Ich hoffe blos das die nicht nur 5 Artikel auf Lager haben das Wäre ja b...scheiden...
Aber wenn dann Versuch ich mir den Sony oder die PS3 und Mafia 2 zu holen ^^ 
Ich hoffe das sprengt nicht mein Budget ^^


----------



## cLANs (29. November 2010)

Germerican schrieb:


> Ich bin nur geschockt, dass es CyberMonday jetz auch in D gibt, da es doch nur eine Antwort auf unseren (USA) BlackFriday ist. Jetzt sagt bitte nicht den hattet ihr auch???


BlackFriday gibt/gab es in D auch, allerdings nur bei Apple.
Und CyberMonday is ja keine Antwort, sondern auch ein Import.

Ich finde es nicht schlecht...


----------



## Celina'sPapa (29. November 2010)

Mich würde interessieren ob die Abgabemenge begrenzt ist. 

Viele sind am Vormittag auf der Arbeit und ich hab als einziger in meinem Bekanntenkreis Spätschicht und dementsprechend eine lange Wunschliste meiner Freunde und Bekannten hier liegen.


----------



## Castor_23 (29. November 2010)

Abgabemenge ist begrenzt - 1 Artikel pro Person...


----------



## kalkone (29. November 2010)

ja man...
10:00 fritzox weg
beim bilderrahmen hatte man 5 sek. bedenkzeit dann auch weg... so wird des nix bei der ps3


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. November 2010)

Scheinen ja noch zu pennen, bei Amazon. Die Frotzbix ist immer noch so teuer wie eh und je.


----------



## DannyL (29. November 2010)

die Fritzbox für 133 Euro wäre nett gewesen, hab auf Blitzangebot geklickt, hat geladen und dann stand ausverkauft dort

gab sicher nur 3 Stück


----------



## INU.ID (29. November 2010)

Wie, das mit der FB is schon vorbei? Ich hab doch genau um 10:00Uhr geschaut, da stand immer 216€? o0

Gut zu wissen, dann brauch ich gar nicht weiter zu warten/schauen, wenn es nach wenigen Sekunden eh wieder vorbei ist...


----------



## johnieboy (29. November 2010)

VOLL DIE VERARSCHE 

Die Fritzbox war nach einer Sekunde ausverkauft!!!!

bei den Kameras warens 10-15 Sek.

Und die Eclipse DVd sprang von 0 auf 13% auf 26.....

sieht so aus als wäre das nur 5-10 Stück pro Artikel


----------



## cyberz (29. November 2010)

nach 4 Minuten alles wech... so hab ich mir das vorgestellt *argh*

mal schauen wie das heute so weitergeht. Preise waren ja echt gut.

@ Carsten 
der Blitzpreis gibts auch nur auf der Übersichtsseite. Direkt auf der Artikelseite ändert sich der Preis nicht. Steht irgendwo im Kleingedruckten.


----------



## Rasputin468 (29. November 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie, das mit der FB is schon vorbei? Ich hab doch genau um 10:00Uhr geschaut, da stand immer 216€? o0



jop war ich auch am schauen aber 10.00 genau stand da auch 216 euro immer noch ,und kein cent günhstiger.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. November 2010)

Ziemlich enttäuschend diese sogenannte Angebote.
Die Digi Cam gibts für den gleichen Preis auch bei anderen Händlern neu


----------



## BK_90 (29. November 2010)

@Rasputin: Der Blitzpreis wird nur auf der Cyber Monday Seite angezeigt, bei den Details bleibt der Preis gleich.


----------



## einblumentopf (29. November 2010)

War doch klar das das nur Lockvogelangebote sind... Was manche wieder erwarten, sowas kennt man doch schon von Amazon.


----------



## Rasputin468 (29. November 2010)

BK_90 schrieb:


> @Rasputin: Der Blitzpreis wird nur auf der Cyber Monday Seite angezeigt, bei den Details bleibt der Preis gleich.



nur wenn man drauf klickt kommt da trotzdem doch 216 euro , oder hat der cyber montag selber ein warenkorb button?


----------



## psuch (29. November 2010)

Ich bin hinter das Prinzip noch nicht gestiegen. Wie funktioniert das? Ich komme nur auf eine saumäßig unübersichtliche Blitzangebotseite. Wo findet man denn da die Artikel? Muss man sich die da mühselig raussuchen? Das schafft man doch nie o_O


----------



## cLANs (29. November 2010)

psuch schrieb:


> Ich bin hinter das Prinzip noch nicht gestiegen. Wie funktioniert das? Ich komme nur auf eine saumäßig unübersichtliche Blitzangebotseite. Wo findet man denn da die Artikel? Muss man sich die da mühselig raussuchen? Das schafft man doch nie o_O



Darüber:

Amazon.de: Sonderangebote, Restposten, Schnäppchen, reduzierte Bestseller, Outlet


----------



## Almdudler2604 (29. November 2010)

Hat jmd. ein Blitzangebot abstauben können?
Will dann den Sony ergattern. Hab mir das grad schon mal als test angeschaut.
Ich bin aber auch über die flasche Angebotsseite gegangen. Man muss ja das Fenster offen haben, wo die zeit runterläuft, dann genau zum Start auf den Artikel klicken und in den Einkaufswagen legen - so wie ich das vertstanden hab


----------



## Layla (29. November 2010)

Ihr müsst auf DIESER Seite: 
*Amazon.de: Cyber Monday - der Tag der Tiefstpreise


*Auf zu den Blitzangeboten klicken... wenn welche verfügbar sind (ca. 10 Minuten vorher sind sie schon drin, aber noch nicht kaufbar).

Dann funktioniert es. Einfach über die Produktseite wird das nix


----------



## psuch (29. November 2010)

Da komme ich auf eine Seite mit alle besten Angebote. Muss ich mir dann aus diesem kauderwelsch noch den Artikel raussuchen?


----------



## suppamario74 (29. November 2010)

Klar, ich war auch vieeel zu spät für die Fritzbox und bei mir war der Preis auch wieder bei 216 €. Wenn man sich die ausverkauften Blitzangebote anschaut, sieht man für wieviel die Ware angeboten wurde.
Da die Ware aber nicht mehr zu dem Preis verfügbar ist, wird sie natürlich zum üblichen Preis angeboten.
Klingt plausibel, ist bestimmt auch so


----------



## Nimsiki (29. November 2010)

YES, Photoshop Elements 9 für 29,29€ bekommen! 
Waren aber auch binnen Sekunden alle weg...


----------



## psuch (29. November 2010)

OH MAN!!!!!!!!!!

*ACHTUNG!*
Diese ganze Aktion funktioniert *NICHT MIT OPERA!!!!* Firefox oder IE sind Pflicht!
Was für eine Verarsche! MAN! Ich bin echt sauer!


----------



## Malloy (29. November 2010)

Eraydone schrieb:


> Ich hoffe blos das die nicht nur 5 Artikel auf Lager haben das Wäre ja b...scheiden...
> Aber wenn dann Versuch ich mir den Sony oder die PS3 und Mafia 2 zu holen ^^
> Ich hoffe das sprengt nicht mein Budget ^^


 
genauso ist es leider. um 2 minuten nach 10 waren alle artikel der ersten charge ausverkauft. mal sehen, wieviele artikel bei der nächsten charge im angebot sind. von der calvin klein in schwarz z.b. nur 3 stück. naja, vielleicht gut gemeint, aber schlecht durchgeführt.
amazon - 12 points.


----------



## Saizew (29. November 2010)

Wenn ihr großartig alles rumposaunt ist es klar, dass eure chancen geringer werden.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (29. November 2010)

Die Blitzangebotspreise waren schön niedrig, hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Artikel so günstig werden... aber wenn man nichts abbekommt, nützt das einem natürlich auch wenig.


----------



## InordinaryG (29. November 2010)

@ psuch

Danke Mann... Und ich such mich dumm und dämlich. Auf die Idee, mal spontan den Browser zu wechseln wär ich nie gekommen...  Jetz seh ich auch, wie es funktioniert...

Auf zum nächsten Versuch


----------



## legio (29. November 2010)

läuft da gerade ein timer für die nächten 5 produkte runter? ich sehe auf der cybermonday seite keinen timer obwohl ich explorer nutze. oder wird das erst kurz vor der aktion gestartet?


----------



## Malloy (29. November 2010)

Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren ob die Abgabemenge begrenzt ist.
> 
> Viele sind am Vormittag auf der Arbeit und ich hab als einziger in meinem Bekanntenkreis Spätschicht und dementsprechend eine lange Wunschliste meiner Freunde und Bekannten hier liegen.


 
du tust mir jetzt schon leid. all die enttäuschten gesichter. da bleibt nur eins, bei amazon beschweren.

greetings.


----------



## busta.rhymes (29. November 2010)

Es wäre so hammer geil wenn der Beamer für unter 500 raus gehen würde


----------



## markox (29. November 2010)

Naja, so ähnlich habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Allerdings ist es ja schon positiv, dass die Server stand gehalten haben. Ich erinnere da mal an die Aktion mit Windows 7, wo mindestens 10 Minuten die Server off waren und als sie wieder da waren, war alles schon gelaufen. Wer zufällig mal zwischendurch mit der F5 Taste durchgekommen war hatte Glück gehabt.

Funktioniert denn das Bestellen, wenn man den Count Down runterzählen sieht? Weil bei mir die Uhr im Chrome läuft. Dann müsste ich damit ja auch bestellen können.

*Kann mal bitte jemand den Bestellvorgang beschreiben? Die Uhr läuft runter, ein paar Minuten vorher erscheinen Kaufen Button die noch inaktiv sind, auf die Sekunde werden die Buttons automatisch aktiviert. Ist das so richtig? Und was passiert dann, wenn man auf den Button klickt, hat man dann schon gekauft, oder ist man im Warenkorb und muss noch mal bestätigen?*

Edit: Ihr solltet das Schlimmste erwarten, wenn um 20:00Uhr die meisten Leute zu Hause sind können die Server immer noch crashen, wobei das natürlich unwahrscheinlicher geworden ist, da durch den automatischen Ablauf keine F5 Tast mehr braucht 
Ich denke schon, dass Amazon da so 1000+ Stück pro Angebot hat, wenn man davon ausgeht, wie viele Leute vor der Seite sitzten und auf die Schnapperl warten.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. November 2010)

Layla schrieb:


> Ihr müsst auf DIESER Seite:
> *Amazon.de: Cyber Monday - der Tag der Tiefstpreise
> 
> 
> ...



Wir haben jetzt den Artikel angepasst und verlinken immer die Landing-Page mit dem Widget.

Außerdem haben wir bei Amazon um eine Stellungnahme gebeten wegen der enttäuschenden Verfügbarkeit beim 10-Uhr-Termin.

Immerhin sind die MP3s bis 14 Uhr 50 Prozent billiger.

Schnäppchen: 50 Prozent Rabatt auf alle MP3s bis 14 Uhr - WoW für 5,00 - Blu-ray-Steelbooks für je 12,97 - Neue Steam-Deals: Street Fighter IV für 10,20, The Orange Box für 7,50 - Gran Turismo 5 für 57,49 [Anzeige] - schnäppchen, amazon


----------



## Celina'sPapa (29. November 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Amazon von jedem Artikel für diese Aktion 1000+ Stück bereitstellt.

Ich tippe mal auf maximal 100, denn alles andere würde den Gewinn im Hinblick auf die teils enormen Preisabschläge nur unnötig schmälern.

@Thilo

Auf die Stellungnahme bin ich allerdings sehr gespannt


----------



## Merty (29. November 2010)

Ich habe auch versucht um Punkt 10 Uhr eine Fritz!Box zu ergattern. Habe das Produkt nur angeklickt und sofort kam "ausverkauft".

Als Werbegag sicher toll... für den Kunden etwas frustrierend !


----------



## Malloy (29. November 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt den Artikel angepasst und verlinken immer die Landing-Page mit dem Widget.
> 
> Außerdem haben wir bei Amazon um eine Stellungnahme gebeten wegen der enttäuschenden Verfügbarkeit beim 10-Uhr-Termin.
> 
> ...


 
hi thilo,

haben die bei amazon gesagt:
"Immerhin sind die MP3s bis 14 Uhr 50 Prozent billiger." ?

das is doch wohl nich wahr, oder?

greetings.


----------



## Eraydone (29. November 2010)

Man ist ja echt heftig wie schnell alles ausverkauft ist ...
Ob die bei den mp3's auch eine begrenzte Menge haben xD


----------



## Joshy875 (29. November 2010)

wow, man hat fast so eine große Chance wie beim Lotto-Spielen^^


----------



## Dr.Vegapunk (29. November 2010)

Also für alle die sich die Regeln zur Bestellung der Blitzangebote nicht durchgelesen haben:
ab 10 uhr und dann im 2h takt werden nur die reduzierten Preise bekannt gegeben. Dh reservieren (=ware in den warenkorb legen) kann man auch schon vorher!
Also nicht wundern, wenn genau um 10 uhr artikel "vergriffen" sind...
Andererseits müssen die bestellung bis 24 uhr abgegeben werden. vllt werden also einige Vorab-reservierungen wieder frei.

Außerdem steht dort:
Ist ein Artikel bei Bestellaufgabe nicht mehr vorrätig, so wird der Aktionsrabatt jedoch weiter auf Ihre Bestellung angerechnet, wenn der Artikel wieder vorrätig ist und an Sie verschickt wird.

Ka wie sich das auf die cyber monday aktion auswirkt, aber eigentlich sollte das bedeuten, dass man den artikel auf jedenfall vergünstigt bekommt, wenn man eine bestellung abgegeben hat. Man muss nur länger warten.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. November 2010)

Das ist der Vorteil von digitalen Gütern wie Spielen via Steam oder ebend hier den MP3s: Ausverkauft ist hier ein Fremdwort. ^^

Klingt aber irgendwie massiv nach Lockvogelangeboten bei Amazon .... in Sekunden ausverkauft. xD


----------



## INU.ID (29. November 2010)

Am besten den eigenen Rechner bis ans Limit übertakten, alles was den eigenen Internetzanschluß belastet deaktivieren (auch das VoIP-Tele^^), sämtliche unnötigen Dienste/Programme beenden (zb. Virenscanner), reichlich Kaffe trinken und dann hoffen das man um 12Uhr schnell genug mit der Maus auf "KAUFEN" klickt. *g*

Edit:@Dr.Vegapunk: Du meinst es werden auch die Preise im Warenkorb reduziert? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Da man ja bis 0Uhr bestellt haben muß könnte man sie ja einfach jetzt schon in den Warenkorb legen und würde dann (ab zb. 12Uhr) bis 0Uhr den Rabatt erhalten. Und wegen ausverkauft, die Artikel sind ja gar nicht ausverkauft. Siehe zb. die FritzBox, sie ist nach wie vor auf Lager - nur eben nicht mehr zu dem reduzierten Preis.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (29. November 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Am besten den eigenen Rechner bis ans Limit übertakten, alles was den eigenen Internetzanschluß belastet deaktivieren (auch das VoIP-Tele^^), sämtliche unnötigen Dienste/Programme beenden (zb. Virenscanner), reichlich Kaffe trinken und dann hoffen das man um 12Uhr schnell genug mit der Maus auf "KAUFEN" klickt. *g*



Und was macht man wenn man auf der Arbeit ist ? 

Den Rechner trotzdem übetakten und alle anderen aus dem Firmennetz werfen ?


----------



## psuch (29. November 2010)

Weiter oben wurde gesagt, dass man einen Artikel schon vorher in den Warenkorb legen kann. Wie denn das?


----------



## XmuhX (29. November 2010)

Höhö, wie gut das ich auf der Arbeit ne Glasfaserverbindung habe! 
Aber ich denke eher, man braucht ein bischen Glück mit dem Zuschlag.


----------



## Nimsiki (29. November 2010)

Also ich lese auf Amazon.de: Sonderangebote, Restposten, Schnäppchen, reduzierte Bestseller, Outlet ganz oben



> Die Blitzangebote zum Cyber Monday sind nur für einen begrenzten Zeitraum und nur solange der Vorrat reicht verfügbar.


----------



## wheeler (29. November 2010)

na da sind ja wohl wieder die BIETERTOOLS voll im einsatz.
war aber klar,das norma sterbliche da nix abbekommen.
12:00 gehts weiter...wahrscheinlich 12:00:10 alles wieder verkauft...eh ich jede wette ein.
dann kann man ja mal nach sony bravia bei ebay suchen....da wird man bestimmt das ein oder andere " schnäppchen" bei nem profi finden


----------



## psuch (29. November 2010)

und da steigt die spannung wieder, für einen kampf, den man nicht gewinnen kann


----------



## INU.ID (29. November 2010)

Bzw den man schon verloren hat. 

Edit: Also schneller gehts einfach nicht, der TV war sofort ausverkauft. :/


----------



## Acid (29. November 2010)

Und schon wieder weg


----------



## wheeler (29. November 2010)

auftragsstatus wird gelden...geladen...geladen...geladen.......geladen.....


----------



## busta.rhymes (29. November 2010)

Lächerlich


----------



## lollyy (29. November 2010)

lol das wa ja ma n scherz...  wa alles sofort ausverkauft...


----------



## SashTheMash (29. November 2010)

Yay konnte mir ein Leatherman Freestyle Multifunktionswerkzeug für 7,77€ sichern!


----------



## psuch (29. November 2010)

Hab den Beamer für 777€ bekommen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. November 2010)

Das ist doch lächerlich!
Klickste um genau 12h wenn das Angebot da ist auf in den Einkaufswagen, zack und sofort ausverkauft


----------



## lollyy (29. November 2010)

wie viele gabs davon ?   3?


----------



## kalkone (29. November 2010)

das is ja net normal...
beim office gewartet bis 12, dann direkt draufgedrückt... es wird geladen... nach 2 min ausverkauft und nichts im warenkorb...


----------



## BgF (29. November 2010)

Sony Bravia LCD Fernseher...ausverkauft 
Nach nichtmal einer Minute


----------



## wheeler (29. November 2010)

SashTheMash schrieb:


> Yay konnte mir ein Leatherman Freestyle Multifunktionswerkzeug für 7,77€ sichern!



das will ich auch...aber lädt und lädt und lädt


----------



## Shinchyko (29. November 2010)

Na supper!!!

3-2-1 Auf einkaufswagen für Alien und das Messer geklickt.. und was ist?... die dinger waren so schnell vergriffen.. und die seite so schnell überlastet das die das netma in meinen einkaufswagen geschoben haben... supper -.-


----------



## psuch (29. November 2010)

Komischer Weise hat auch der 32-LCD TV gehangen. Eine absolute Glückssache :/


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (29. November 2010)

Was für ein schlechter Witz ... habe sofort um 12 Uhr auf den Fernseher geklickt, danach kam Angebotsstatus wird geladen ... Und das kam dann so lange bis das Angebot weg war. 

Klasse Amazon, wirklich klasse


----------



## Mupsi (29. November 2010)

....sofortiger klick, 20 sec "laden".....ausverkauft. ne is klar!  absolutes lockangebot meiner meinung nach, da war amazon.uk letzte woche noch besser aufgestellt. sollte da noch eine offizielle stellungnahme von amazon bezüglich der vorhandenen stückzahlen kommen würde ich mich sehr wundern


----------



## Matrix23 (29. November 2010)

GRRRR ich wollte den Beamer und "wird geladen... geladen geladen geladen"
Das sind doch echt die größten Köderangebote aller Zeiten und gehyped wird es überall auch noch.
Amazon hat von allen Angeboten verschwindend geringe Mengen auf Lager 
und verarscht die Leute... naja hauptsache die Kasse klingelt


----------



## uss-voyager (29. November 2010)

super wollte mir auch die alien filme holen sofort drauf gedrückt ist bis jetzt immer noch am laden...


----------



## Dr.Vegapunk (29. November 2010)

Ich sags nochmal:

Man kann einen Artikel jederzeit in den Warenkorb legen. Dann ist er RESERVIERT!!! Die Bestellung abschicken muss man bis 24 uhr, damit man den Rabatt bekommt.
Das einzige, was man um 10/12/14/16 Uhr erfährt ist, wieviel Rabatt auf einen der Artikel gegeben wird.


----------



## markox (29. November 2010)

Lol, "Angebotsstatus wird geladen
0% verkauft" wird angezeigt beim sekundengenauen Klick und mehr passiert nicht, nach 2 Minuten F5 gedrückt, der Fernseher wird gar nicht mehr angezeigt und ist auch nicht im Warenkorb . Aber 333,33€ ist zwar nen guter Preis, für non LED wär er mir allerdings nur bis maximal 300€ wert gewesen.


----------



## Spaiki (29. November 2010)

Dr.Vegapunk schrieb:


> Ich sags nochmal:
> 
> Man kann einen Artikel jederzeit in den Warenkorb legen. Dann ist er RESERVIERT!!! Die Bestellung abschicken muss man bis 24 uhr, damit man den Rabatt bekommt.
> Das einzige, was man um 10/12/14/16 Uhr erfährt ist, wieviel Rabatt auf einen der Artikel gegeben wird.



Und warum steht dann ausverkauft da? Aber ich schau trotzdem mal, kurz vor dem abschicken soll ja der Rabatt angegeben sein^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. November 2010)

@Redaktion
Ihr braucht die News gar nicht mehr zu pushen 

Die 2 vorhandenen Exemplare sind schneller weg als ihr pushen könnt


----------



## BgF (29. November 2010)

Dr.Vegapunk schrieb:


> Man kann einen Artikel jederzeit in den Warenkorb legen. Dann ist er RESERVIERT!!! Die Bestellung abschicken muss man bis 24 uhr, damit man den Rabatt bekommt.
> Das einzige, was man um 10/12/14/16 Uhr erfährt ist, wieviel Rabatt auf einen der Artikel gegeben wird.



So werden es auch die meisten gemacht haben! Viele kaufen sich aber auch Sachen, die runtergesetzt sind, die sie aber nicht brauchen......


----------



## Nimsiki (29. November 2010)

Dr.Vegapunk schrieb:


> Ich sags nochmal:
> 
> Man kann einen Artikel jederzeit in den Warenkorb legen. Dann ist er RESERVIERT!!! Die Bestellung abschicken muss man bis 24 uhr, damit man den Rabatt bekommt.
> Das einzige, was man um 10/12/14/16 Uhr erfährt ist, wieviel Rabatt auf einen der Artikel gegeben wird.



Hast du so schon eins der Artikel erfolgreich abstauben können?


----------



## Matrix23 (29. November 2010)

Spaiki schrieb:


> Und warum steht dann ausverkauft da? Aber ich schau trotzdem mal, kurz vor dem abschicken soll ja der Rabatt angegeben sein^^



Was er erzählt ist natürlich Unfug.


----------



## RapToX (29. November 2010)

yeah, alien anthology und office 2010 für 76,76€ ergattert 

aber bei dem fernseher war ich leider zu langsam


----------



## kalkone (29. November 2010)

Dr.Vegapunk schrieb:


> Ich sags nochmal:
> 
> Man kann einen Artikel jederzeit in den Warenkorb legen. Dann ist er RESERVIERT!!! Die Bestellung abschicken muss man bis 24 uhr, damit man den Rabatt bekommt.
> Das einzige, was man um 10/12/14/16 Uhr erfährt ist, wieviel Rabatt auf einen der Artikel gegeben wird.



wenn die weg sind, sind die weg!
lies mal hier:


> Um ein Blitzangebot zu reservieren gehen Sie wie folgt vor:
> 
> Gehen Sie während des Aktionszeitraums auf ein aktives Blitzangebot bei Amazon.de; das heißt, während des definierten Aktionszeitraumes oder bevor alle vorhandenen Aktionsrabatte vergeben wurden.



wenn alle rabatte weg sind sind die weg...


----------



## XmuhX (29. November 2010)

Tja, bei mir stand auch "wird geladen"...Kollege hat seelenruhig das Leathermen und die Alienbox ergattert!


----------



## lollyy (29. November 2010)

also TAG  der tiefpreise is n bissl übertrieben...
wohl eher millisekunden


----------



## kalkone (29. November 2010)

RapToX schrieb:


> yeah, alien anthology und office 2010 für 76,76€ ergattert
> 
> aber bei dem fernseher war ich leider zu langsam



was?!? wie gehtn das?^^

beim office hab ich gleich um 12 draufgedrückt und nichts bekommen... ich hab wohl einen zu hohen ping


----------



## reudinho (29. November 2010)

Dr.Vegapunk schrieb:


> Ich sags nochmal:
> 
> Man kann einen Artikel jederzeit in den Warenkorb legen. Dann ist er RESERVIERT!!! Die Bestellung abschicken muss man bis 24 uhr, damit man den Rabatt bekommt.
> Das einzige, was man um 10/12/14/16 Uhr erfährt ist, wieviel Rabatt auf einen der Artikel gegeben wird.



falsch ich zitiere amazon "Das Angebot gilt jeweils nur solange der Vorrat reicht, längstens jedoch für zwei Stunden"


----------



## Vision-Modding (29. November 2010)

Wenn ich auf den Link klicke bekomm ich aber nicht die angepriesenen Angebote sondern nur welche "die noch kommen"


----------



## kuer (29. November 2010)

Ging mit genauo. Ist die reine verarsche. Sind bestimmt nur 3 - 4 Stück da.


----------



## SashTheMash (29. November 2010)

Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf den Link klicke bekomm ich aber nicht die angepriesenen Angebote sondern nur welche "die noch kommen"


Liegt daran, dass die Angebote schon alle vergeben sind und man jetz auf die nächste Charge warten muss, die um 14Uhr anfängt.


----------



## ck0184 (29. November 2010)

Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf den Link klicke bekomm ich aber nicht die angepriesenen Angebote sondern nur welche "die noch kommen"



du bist ja auch schon jahre zu spät. schau auf die uhr!

wenn du nicht um 12:00:00,005 da drauf klickst, ist nichts mehr da.

MfG


----------



## BgF (29. November 2010)

Wenn man den Amazon "Cyber- Monday" in einen Bild zusammenfassen würde, ist das mitsicherheit passend: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin gespannt um wieviel sie die PS3 runtersetzten.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. November 2010)

Malloy schrieb:


> hi thilo,
> 
> haben die bei amazon gesagt:
> "Immerhin sind die MP3s bis 14 Uhr 50 Prozent billiger." ?
> ...



"Nur heute zwischen 10 und 14 Uhr erhalten Sie alle MP3-Downloads um 50% reduziert."

check


----------



## Dr.Vegapunk (29. November 2010)

Aktionszeitraum ist aber nicht 2 stunden, sondern der ganze tag.

Was ich sagen will ist: Alle die eine PS3 haben wollen, nicht bis 14 uhr warten, sondern schon mal jetzt in den Warenkorb legen.


----------



## RapToX (29. November 2010)

kalkone schrieb:


> was?!? wie gehtn das?^^
> 
> beim office hab ich gleich um 12 draufgedrückt und nichts bekommen... ich hab wohl einen zu hohen ping


hat mich auch gewundert, vor allem da ich noch 1sek. lang überlegt  habe, ob ich wirklich beides nehmen soll


----------



## lollyy (29. November 2010)

@ Dr.Vegapunk  hätteste das ma eher gesagt    ich hab auch nix bekommen trotz ner unileitung XDD


----------



## psuch (29. November 2010)

Und wenn man sie in den Warenkorb legt, passiert was? Wird dann durch Zauberhand einfach der Rabatt ab 14 Uhr gewährt? Ich glaub da ja irgendwie nicht dran, dass das funktioniert. Muss man dann um 14 Uhr bestellen oder wie will man da seinen Warenkorb aktualisieren?


----------



## Mario432 (29. November 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Ging mit genauo. Ist die reine verarsche. Sind bestimmt nur 3 - 4 Stück da.



Nein, das werden schon mehrere hundert wenn nicht sogar tausend sein, aber frage nicht wieviel da mitmachen 



Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf den Link klicke bekomm ich aber nicht die angepriesenen Angebote sondern nur welche "die noch kommen"



Ja da sind die aktuellen schon weg, mal unter Angebotstatus (über den Angeboten) und da mach mal auf "Ausverkauft", da siehst du was die Angebote gekostet haben.

Ich habe auch schon zugeschlagen


----------



## Pyroplan (29. November 2010)

wieso sehe ich bei mir überhaupt keine änderung am preis?
ich sehe nicht mal ob ausverkauft oder nicht.
bei mir wird immer der normale preis angezeigt oO


----------



## Mario432 (29. November 2010)

psuch schrieb:


> Und wenn man sie in den Warenkorb legt, passiert was? Wird dann durch Zauberhand einfach der Rabatt ab 14 Uhr gewährt? Ich glaub da ja irgendwie nicht dran, dass das funktioniert. Muss man dann um 14 Uhr bestellen oder wie will man da seinen Warenkorb aktualisieren?



Also auf der Aktionsseite, sieht man ja die 5 Artikel. Unter diesen steht dann die Zeit "Angebot beginnt in: xx:xx:xx" wenn diese abgelaufen ist und es noch nicht ausverkauft ist, ist da ein Button "In den Warenkorb legen" und wenn der Artikel dann im Warenkorb ist hast du den Rabatt.


----------



## Reeno (29. November 2010)

ich hab die alien box abgegriffen


----------



## Sethnix (29. November 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wo dieser Countdown überhaupt ist? oO
Sehe nur das Produkt zum normalen Preis ohne Countdown oder diese Snäppchenseite mit den MP3s...


----------



## Bennz (29. November 2010)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Also auf der Aktionsseite, sieht man ja die 5 Artikel. Unter diesen steht dann die Zeit "Angebot beginnt in: xx:xx:xx" wenn diese abgelaufen ist und es noch nicht ausverkauft ist, ist da ein Button "In den Warenkorb legen" und wenn der Artikel dann im Warenkorb ist hast du den Rabatt.



lol das habsch auch gemacht, nur sollte ich dann den vollen preis zahlen, auch in der e-mail vom Artikel stand der volle Preis drin.


----------



## donlucas (29. November 2010)

Und wieviel sollte der tv kosten?


----------



## Mario432 (29. November 2010)

donlucas schrieb:


> Und wieviel sollte der tv kosten?



333,33EURO, da dachte ich auch das der billiger ist


----------



## Mario432 (29. November 2010)

Sethnix schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen wo dieser Countdown überhaupt ist? oO
> Sehe nur das Produkt zum normalen Preis ohne Countdown oder diese Snäppchenseite mit den MP3s...



Hier: Amazon.de: Sonderangebote, Restposten, Schnäppchen, reduzierte Bestseller, Outlet


----------



## Dr.Vegapunk (29. November 2010)

so stehts auf Amazon bei den Bestellregeln:

Legen Sie das ausgewählte Blitzangebot "In den Einkaufswagen", um einen der angebotenen Aktionsrabatte zu reservieren. Dabei wird im Einkaufswagen der Preis des Artikels ohne Abzug des Aktionsrabattes angezeigt. Der Aktionsrabatt wird erst in der Bestellübersicht unter "Gutschein eingelöst" ausgewiesen.


----------



## RapToX (29. November 2010)

Pyroplan schrieb:


> wieso sehe ich bei mir überhaupt keine änderung am preis?
> ich sehe nicht mal ob ausverkauft oder nicht.
> bei mir wird immer der normale preis angezeigt oO


du darfst nicht auf der produktseite gucken! dort ändert sich der preis nicht.

*nochmal an alle die es nicht verstanden haben
die aktion läuft nur über diese seite hier :* Amazon.de: Sonderangebote, Restposten, Schnäppchen, reduzierte Bestseller, Outlet

wenn dort der countdown abgelaufen ist, erscheint unter jedem produkt der bestell-button. einfach draufklicken, BEVOR der artikel ausverkauft ist. wenn ihr erfolg hattet, steht unter dem artikel nun "reserviert" und ihr könnt den bestellvorgang wie gewohnt abschließen.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (29. November 2010)

kalkone schrieb:


> das is ja net normal...
> beim office gewartet bis 12, dann direkt draufgedrückt... es wird geladen... nach 2 min ausverkauft und nichts im warenkorb...


dito...  Und meine Internetverbindung ist sogar ziemlich schnell inkl. Ping... Ist wohl echt eine Lotterie, sogar schnell sein hilft nicht...


----------



## Pyroplan (29. November 2010)

=( wie teuer war denn der beamer? 
hätte man allerdings auch leichter für den kunden machen können und nicht nur auf der extra seite


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (29. November 2010)

Pyroplan schrieb:


> =( wie teuer war denn der beamer?
> hätte man allerdings auch leichter für den kunden machen können und nicht nur auf der extra seite


777 Euro.

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich FIFA 11 bekomme. Aber es ist ja relativ unwahrscheinlich, überhaupt etwas zu bekommen.


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Der Beamer ging um 777€ weg, aber da kauft man sich für nen 1000er eh lieber den Epson TW 3200.

Wie wäre es, wir kaufen die Lagerbestände der PS3 vor Aktionsstart leer


----------



## Nimsiki (29. November 2010)

Pyroplan schrieb:


> =( wie teuer war denn der beamer?


Gehe auf die Seite Amazon.de: Sonderangebote, Restposten, Schnäppchen, reduzierte Bestseller, Outlet und wähle oben bei "Alle anzeigen: Angebotsstatus" Ausverkauft aus, da stehen dann die Preise von allen bereits ausverkauften Artikeln.


----------



## Mario432 (29. November 2010)

Pyroplan schrieb:


> =( wie teuer war denn der beamer?
> hätte man allerdings auch leichter für den kunden machen können und nicht nur auf der extra seite



Für alle die nochmal nach dem Preis schauen wollen.
Einfach unter Ausverkauft gehen.

Der Beamer war für 777,77EURO drin.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (29. November 2010)

Ich versteh irgendwie nicht das System dahinter. Manche haben ganz gemütlich einen Artikel nach dem anderen kaufen können und andere konnten noch so schnell sein, die haben gar nix bekommen.  Ist es vielleicht sogar besser, erst mal ein paar Sekunden abzuwarten?!


----------



## Mario432 (29. November 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Ich versteh irgendwie nicht das System dahinter. Manche haben ganz gemütlich einen Artikel nach dem anderen kaufen können und andere konnten noch so schnell sein, die haben gar nix bekommen.  Ist es sogar besser, erst mal ein paar Sekunden abzuwarten.



Nein, warten ist ganz sicher nicht gut. Musst mal in dem Forum direkt bei Amazon schauen. Manche erklären das so, das da zum Beispiel 1000Leute sofort klicken aber der Server nur 500 auf einmal bearbeiten kann und das das ganze dann halt einfach Glück ist. Oder so ähnlich


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Wie läuft das eigentlich mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mengen?
Haben die zB 100 auf Lager und sagen : Ok wir geben 43 Stück zur Crazy Aktion frei, der Rest wird normal verkauft? Oder wird das Lager ausgeputzt um mal wieder Platz zu bekommen?

Weil wenn man nun über die normale Amazon Seite (ohne Crazy Aktion) nach dem Beamer zB sieht, steht da : auf Lager. Kann das sein wenn er noch vor 42 min 100% ausverkauft war?


----------



## hwk (29. November 2010)

Dr.Vegapunk schrieb:


> so stehts auf Amazon bei den Bestellregeln:
> 
> Legen Sie das ausgewählte Blitzangebot "In den Einkaufswagen", um einen der angebotenen Aktionsrabatte zu reservieren. Dabei wird im Einkaufswagen der Preis des Artikels ohne Abzug des Aktionsrabattes angezeigt. Der Aktionsrabatt wird erst in der Bestellübersicht unter "Gutschein eingelöst" ausgewiesen.



Ja aber du musst das Angebot halt schon dann in den Warenkorb legen, wenn es zum Aktionspreis drin war, und nicht irgendwann wenn es noch den normalen Preis kostet ^.-, sonst zahlst du den normalen Preis, soll heißen ich denke man zahlt den Preis, den der Artikel hatte als man ihn im Warenkorb "reserviert" hat, also bringt vorher schonmal reinlegen recht wenig....


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (29. November 2010)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Nein, warten ist ganz sicher nicht gut. Musst mal in dem Forum direkt bei Amazon schauen. Manche erklären das so, das da zum Beispiel 1000Leute sofort klicken aber der Server nur 500 auf einmal bearbeiten kann und das das ganze dann halt einfach Glück ist. Oder so ähnlich


Ohje, zuviele Klicker in den ersten 0,5 Millisekunden, oder was? 
Jedenfalls steht irgendwo im Netz, dass manche ganz gemütlich 10 oder 15 Sekunden ihre Artikel kaufen konnten, während die meisten schon nach 1 Sekunde keine Chance mehr hatten. Irgendwie doof 
Bei Amazon les ich mich auch mal rein, ob's da noch irgendwelche Tipps gibt...


----------



## Mario432 (29. November 2010)

Marco83 schrieb:


> Wie läuft das eigentlich mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mengen?
> Haben die zB 100 auf Lager und sagen : Ok wir geben 43 Stück zur Crazy Aktion frei, der Rest wird normal verkauft? Oder wird das Lager ausgeputzt um mal wieder Platz zu bekommen?
> 
> Weil wenn man nun über die normale Amazon Seite (ohne Crazy Aktion) nach dem Beamer zB sieht, steht da : auf Lager. Kann das sein wenn er noch vor 42 min 100% ausverkauft war?



Ja klar die werden zum Beispiel nur 20% vom Beamer Lagerbestand verkaufen. Das werden die sicher vorher schon festgelegt haben. Von einer Bluray hauen die vieleicht 1000 raus und bei der PS3 vieleicht nur 200 oder so.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (29. November 2010)

Marco83 schrieb:


> Wie läuft das eigentlich mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mengen?
> Haben die zB 100 auf Lager und sagen : Ok wir geben 43 Stück zur Crazy  Aktion frei, der Rest wird normal verkauft? Oder wird das Lager  ausgeputzt um mal wieder Platz zu bekommen?
> 
> Weil wenn man nun über die normale Amazon Seite (ohne Crazy Aktion) nach  dem Beamer zB sieht, steht da : auf Lager. Kann das sein wenn er noch  vor 42 min 100% ausverkauft war?




Amazon wird nicht seinen kompletten Lagerbestand für diese Aktion "opfern".

Für solche Aktionen wird ein bestimmtes Kontingent zu Verfügung gestellt. Wenn dieses erschöpft ist, kannst du es immer noch zum normalen Preis kaufen.


----------



## Falcony6886 (29. November 2010)

Ich freue mir gerade 'nen Keks, denn ich habe heute Morgen die Fritzbox ergattert!!! 

Dann will ich mein Glück mal noch bei 2-3 Produkten versuchen. Leider nicht mehr von der Uni aus. Aber mit VDSL-50 sind die Chancen zumindest nicht schlechter als bei anderen... 

Wer konkurriert mit mir um die Logitech Webcam, Rocky und Fifa 11 für PS3?

Die Pflicht heute morgen ist erfüllt, jetzt folgt nur noch Bonus. Die drei Teile sind Sachen die ich gerne hätte, aber nicht haben muss. Die Fritzbox hingegen war nötig, um der T-Com ihren Router zurückschicken zu können!


----------



## Sethnix (29. November 2010)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Hier: Amazon.de: Sonderangebote, Restposten, Schnäppchen, reduzierte Bestseller, Outlet




Kein wunder das ich nix sehen -.-

Unter FF4 Beta7 wird das Fenster nicht angezeigt  (zumindest bei mir (adblock ist aus))

Trozdem danke


----------



## Mario432 (29. November 2010)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Ich freue mir gerade 'nen Keks, denn ich habe heute Morgen die Fritzbox ergattert!!!
> 
> Dann will ich mein Glück mal noch bei 2-3 Produkten versuchen. Leider nicht mehr von der Uni aus. Aber mit VDSL-50 sind die Chancen zumindest nicht schlechter als bei anderen...
> 
> Wer konkurriert mit mir um die Logitech Webcam, Rocky und Fifa 11 für PS3?



Bei der PS3 wird es vieleicht noch eins zwei geben die da mit dir konkurrieren 
Das ganze gab es auch in UK und da war die PS3 nach 2 Millisekunden weg


----------



## Eckism (29. November 2010)

Sethnix schrieb:


> Kein wunder das ich nix sehen -.-
> 
> Unter FF4 Beta7 wird das Fenster nicht angezeigt  (zumindest bei mir (adblock ist aus))
> 
> Trozdem danke



Kacke, dadran liegt's, hab schon gedacht, ihr wollt mich hier alle verarschen!

Ach zum kotzen......


----------



## Almdudler2604 (29. November 2010)

bei mir ist immer noch das fenster mit: "angebotsstatus wird geladen". das kann ja auch nicht stimmen, oder? auf der anderen seite steht ja bei den info´s:
Bitte beachten Sie: Bei stark nachgefragten Angeboten kann es vorkommen,  dass Sie die Meldung "Angebotsstatus wird geladen" erhalten, während  wir Ihre Anfrage überprüfen und die Aktionsrabatte in ihrer Reihenfolge  nach dem Eingang der Anfragen vergeben. 
und das man nicht neuladen oder aktualisieren soll.


----------



## Cyberghosty (29. November 2010)

Hallo auch,

ist das nicht Irreführung, was Amazon da macht?

Es steht dort in der Hilfe:
Gehen Sie während des Aktionszeitraums auf ein aktives Blitzangebot bei  Amazon.de; das heißt, während des definierten Aktionszeitraumes oder  bevor alle vorhandenen Aktionsrabatte vergeben wurden. 

Genau das habe ich, wie wahrscheinlich viele andere auch gemacht. Auf das Blitzangebot gedrückt (Milisekunde nach Ablauf), dann in den Warenkorb gelegt, dann zur Kasse gehen, bestellen. Fertig! Aber kein Rabatt!!!

Jetzt lese ich hier im Forum, es soll unter dem Blitzangebot "Zum Warenkorb hinzufügen" erscheinen. Ja, warum steht es dann nicht so in der Hilfe von Amazon??? In meinen Augen ist dass Irreführung des Kunden (Irreführende Werbung § 5 UWG           ) IHK Frankfurt am Main - Irreführende Werbung

Dann hätte in der Hilfe stehen müssen "Warten Sie bis das Angebot beginnt, es erscheint extra ein Button Zum Warenkorb" und nur dann gilt das Angebot.

Wie soll ich denn als Verbraucher erkennen, dass ich das Angebot bekomme, wenn:

Auszug aus Amazon-Hilfe:
Legen Sie das ausgewählte Blitzangebot "In den Einkaufswagen", um einen  der angebotenen Aktionsrabatte zu reservieren. Dabei wird im  Einkaufswagen der Preis des Artikels ohne Abzug des Aktionsrabattes  angezeigt. Der Aktionsrabatt wird erst in der Bestellübersicht unter  "Gutschein eingelöst" ausgewiesen.

Hier wird wieder das "ausgewählte Blitzangebot" (habe ich durch den Klick ausgewählt) erwähnt.

Werde Beschwerde bei Amazon einreichen. Das ist doch so nicht wirklich 100% rechtens!?

Grüße


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Bei mir kommt da auch kein Button, ich sehe nur die Balken wandern   17% 34% 66% ausverkauft

Man nimmts halt mit Humor und amüsiert sich hier im Forum drüber.


----------



## Eckism (29. November 2010)

Cyberghosty schrieb:


> Hallo auch,
> 
> ist das nicht Irreführung, was Amazon da macht?
> 
> ...



Oh Gott!!!!

Soll ich Mozilla verklagen, weil's mit'n Firefox 4.0 Beta7 nicht geht!?

Schwachsinn.....


----------



## Sethnix (29. November 2010)

Eckism schrieb:


> Oh Gott!!!!
> 
> Soll ich Mozilla verklagen, weil's mit'n Firefox 4.0 Beta7 nicht geht!?
> 
> Schwachsinn.....



Ja lasst uns ne Sammelklage starten


----------



## Cyberghosty (29. November 2010)

Eckism schrieb:


> Oh Gott!!!!
> 
> Soll ich Mozilla verklagen, weil's mit'n Firefox 4.0 Beta7 nicht geht!?
> 
> Schwachsinn.....



Schwachsinn? Hmmm, ich dachte immer dafür gibt es Gesetze, damit nicht jeder alles machen kann, aber es gibt leider viele Menschen auf der Welt die frei nach dem Motto: Nichts hören, nichts sehen, und bloß nichts sagen agieren. Schon traurig. Deswegen laufen überall solche Menschen mit braunen Ringen um den Hals herum... 

Grüße


----------



## Naennon (29. November 2010)

wollt ja nen Monitor aber 191 €? kein Schnapper.... oder sinkt der Preis um 14/16 Uhr?


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

der Monitor kommt erst nach den gebrauchten Unterbuxen für etwas weniger als 191€, wobei ich es mal lustig fände wenn die nen Preis hoch setzen würden? Obs die Leute merken würden?


----------



## Eckism (29. November 2010)

Cyberghosty schrieb:


> Schwachsinn? Hmmm, ich dachte immer dafür gibt es Gesetze, damit nicht jeder alles machen kann, aber es gibt leider viele Menschen auf der Welt die frei nach dem Motto: Nichts hören, nichts sehen, und bloß nichts sagen agieren. Schon traurig. Deswegen laufen überall solche Menschen mit braunen Ringen um den Hals herum...
> 
> Grüße



Tausende Leute haben's kappiert! Es gibt ein paar die es nicht kappiert haben, und ein paar, die sich bis eben total verarscht vorgekommen sind, weil die (ich zum Beispiel) gar nix gerafft haben....
Liegt aber an Firefox, soll ich jetzt heulen.....


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (29. November 2010)

So ein paar Kommentare aus den Amazon-Foren sind schon richtig: 
Wenn da gerade 1 Million Leute bei Amazon Schnäppchen machen wollen, verursacht durch die groß angekündigten Schnäppchenpreise, und nur 1000 Leute tatsächlich Schnäppchen machen, dann wurden 99,9% der Leute eher verärgert. Ob das eine gute Marketingaktion ist?... 

Wenn Amazon die Aktion als Lotterie bezeichnen würde, dann würde man sich weniger Hoffnungen machen. Wäre auch ehrlicher bei den "Gewinnchancen". Bei einer normalen Sonderaktion hat man wenigstens eine realistische Chance auf den Aktionspreis.


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Nur mal angenommen man hätte den Bonus das das Button kommt, man würde es noch schaffen es zu drücken, es wäre reserviert... bis wieviel € würdet ihr für die PS3 Slim in Aktion zahlen?


----------



## Almdudler2604 (29. November 2010)

Bei mir war grad, das ärgerliche, dass mein internet abgestürzt ist (13.15uht)... 
Habe über eine Stunde gewartet das der Sony im Einkaufswagen erscheint, weil bei mir stand halt noch "angebotsstatus wird überprüft". 
Naja als ich dann internet wieder hatte, wars natürlich weg.
ganz toll. hm ärgerlich.


----------



## Falcony6886 (29. November 2010)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Bei der PS3 wird es vieleicht noch eins zwei geben die da mit dir konkurrieren
> Das ganze gab es auch in UK und da war die PS3 nach 2 Millisekunden weg



Na, die PS3 habe ich ja schon. Es geht mir nur um Fifa 11. Aber auch da werden wohl genug Leute konkurrieren.


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> Bei mir war grad, das ärgerliche, dass mein internet abgestürzt ist (13.15uht)...
> Habe über eine Stunde gewartet das der Sony im Einkaufswagen erscheint, weil bei mir stand halt noch "angebotsstatus wird überprüft".
> Naja als ich dann internet wieder hatte, wars natürlich weg.
> ganz toll. hm ärgerlich.




Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wenn die Kiste 75 Minuten nach Aktion noch rotiert das das was geworden wäre. Selbst wenn dein I-net nicht abgekackt wäre..  Wobei oftmals kommen ja die unmöglichsten Konstelationen zusammen und man kanns alsch schier nicht glauben


----------



## DannyL (29. November 2010)

hab nen Office 2010 für 49,49 bekommen, der Bravia war mir zu teuer


----------



## INU.ID (29. November 2010)

Dr.Vegapunk schrieb:


> so stehts auf Amazon bei den Bestellregeln:
> 
> Legen Sie *das ausgewählte Blitzangebot* "In den Einkaufswagen", um einen der angebotenen Aktionsrabatte zu reservieren. Dabei wird im Einkaufswagen der Preis des Artikels ohne Abzug des Aktionsrabattes angezeigt. Der Aktionsrabatt wird erst in der Bestellübersicht unter "Gutschein eingelöst" ausgewiesen.


Genau, man kann, wenn der Artikel für die wenigen Sekunden reduziert ist, ihn in den Warenkorb legen und dann bis spätestens 24Uhr mit dem Abschluß der Bestellung warten.

Wenn man den Artikel vorher in den Warenkorb legt dann erhält man keinen Rabatt.

http://www.amazon.de/Sonderangebote...d_t=1401&pf_rd_p=219345887&pf_rd_i=1000454773

Rabatt gibts nur über diese Seite, und nur über die Buttons die alle 2h ganz kurz unter den Artikeln in dem "Blitzangebote Cyber Monday" Kästchen oben auf der Seite auftauchen.


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

DannyL schrieb:


> hab nen Office 2010 für 49,49 bekommen, der Bravia war mir zu teuer




sag jetzt nicht du hattest 2 mal gute Karten? Und hattest schon den Luxus zu entscheiden?


----------



## gemCraft (29. November 2010)

Der Bravia war nach nicht einmal einer Minute weg. Habe es mir in der Schule angeschaut. WARUM müssen immer diese Kaufleute im Netz surfen. Die ziehen die Leitung voll runter. -.-

PS3 !!!!
Bin kein Konsolero aber wird mal wieder zeit wenn der Preis am Ende (nachdem ich auf reservieren geklickt hab) stimmt!


----------



## psuch (29. November 2010)

Woa ich bin froh, dass die Aktion morgen vorbei ist. Sowas macht doch mein Herz nicht mehr so lange mit


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Gibts schon jemand der mehr als 3 Sachen abgreifen konnte? Glückspilze an die Front


----------



## Steff456 (29. November 2010)

Warum bieten die die Fritzbox nicht z.B. für 180€ an und geben mehr Leuten eine Chance?
Ich war um 5 nach 10 da und wollte mir eine holen (egal für wieviel, hauptsache unter 200) und freue mich über den Preis, aber ärgere mich auch über ihn, da die jetzt nur gekauft wurde, um sie in Ebay gewinnbringend zu verkaufen. 
Bei 180€ wäre das nicht der Fall gewesen und die wäre auch weggekommen.
ich werde meine Weihnachtseinkäufe dieses Jahr nicht mehr bei Amazon machen. Die können mich mal! Ist ja mehr Lotterie, als Angebot^^


----------



## gemCraft (29. November 2010)

Kannst es bei den Unterhosen probieren.^^


----------



## CentaX (29. November 2010)

Langsam wirds spannend ;D Funzts mit Chrome?


----------



## Malloy (29. November 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> "Nur heute zwischen 10 und 14 Uhr erhalten Sie alle MP3-Downloads um 50% reduziert."
> 
> check


 
is mir schon klar, dahingehend is die anzeige ja unmissverständlich.

was mich interessiert hätte wäre, ob amazon die geringe verfügbarkeit der artikel damit gerechtfertigt hat, nach dem motto "wenn sie keine fritzbox bekommen haben, dann nehmen sie doch einen song für 50%".

denn das wäre wirklich lächerlich.


----------



## Dennisth (29. November 2010)

BÄMMM alles ausverkauft


----------



## water_spirit (29. November 2010)

Dennisth schrieb:


> BÄMMM PS3 ausverkauft



nach 10 sek. -.-


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

noch rotiert der Kringel, wird aber wahrscheins wieder nix


----------



## Mario432 (29. November 2010)

Nach 10sek, lol
Nach 1sek war die weg

Und wer hatte eine????

177,77EURO ist natürlich ein geiler Preis


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (29. November 2010)

So, wieder nix. Amazon hat bei mir  heute echt nix dazugewonnen. Wenn die was labern von wegen "max. 2 Stunden" und es hält keine einzige Sekunde, fühle ich mich auch etwas verarscht. Eher wird man vom Blitz erschlagen, als dass man hier eine PS3 bekommen hätte...


----------



## DaStash (29. November 2010)

Völlig überfordert die Amazon Server.^^

MfG


----------



## McLee (29. November 2010)

Naja ... ist eher ein Witz.
Ausser Marketing steckt nichts dahinter.

Als Kunde kann man hier nichts erwarten.


----------



## gemCraft (29. November 2010)

Das ist total lächerlich. 0 sekunden... springt um auf Kaufen und dann läuft das ding durch. 
Das kann doch nicht sein das man nicht zu den glücklichen gehört. Krass hab ja nicht mal mehr auf den Preis geachtet und nur geklickt


----------



## psuch (29. November 2010)

Wenn der kringel rotiert, hast du schon verloren  Hatte n anderes Tab offen und hab da geschaut, da stand schon lange ausverkauft, wobei im ersten Tab noch rotierender Weise was los war 

Also 177€ ist echt n1, aber das war total klar :/ Ich denke, wenn man nicht nach dem Klick sofort weiterkommt, ist es vorbei


----------



## Dennisth (29. November 2010)

Marco83 schrieb:


> noch rotiert der Kringel, wird aber wahrscheins wieder nix



Kannst du vergessen. Entweder wirds direkt angezeigt oder du hast es nicht .

@Amazon

Sehr tolle Angebote.... ich frage mich nur, warum die 2 STUNDEN gehen? 2 MINUTEN würden doch auch reichen


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

sollte man den Kringel noch rotieren lassen wenn er rotiert oder is das Hoffnungslos?


----------



## CentaX (29. November 2010)

Was war denn das für ein Müll, klick ich 0,001 Sec, nachdem der Button erschienen ist, dann wird ewig "Angebotsstatus wird geladen" angezeigt - habs aber im Einkaufswagen - und dann ohne Rabatt? Is klar, Weihnachtseinkäufe dieses Jahr ohne Amazon ;D


----------



## hwk (29. November 2010)

Marco83 schrieb:


> sollte man den Kringel noch rotieren lassen wenn er rotiert oder is das Hoffnungslos?



Lass den tab halt offen stört ja net xD


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

DSL 1000, da stört das Tab schon  aber ich lass mal kringeln  Vll kackt ja die Mühle ab wie beim almdudler


----------



## gemCraft (29. November 2010)

CentaX schrieb:


> Was war denn das für ein Müll, klick ich 0,001 Sec, nachdem der Button erschienen ist, dann wird ewig "Angebotsstatus wird geladen" angezeigt - habs aber im Einkaufswagen - und dann ohne Rabatt? Is klar, Weihnachtseinkäufe dieses Jahr ohne Amazon ;D




Du hast es danach im Korb gehabt nur mit dem alten Preis? Du weißt schon das die Abzüge ganz am Ende kurz vor dem Abschicken (da wo die Gutscheine eingetragen werden) kommen?


----------



## Yetiowner (29. November 2010)

CentaX schrieb:


> Was war denn das für ein Müll, klick ich 0,001 Sec, nachdem der Button erschienen ist, dann wird ewig "Angebotsstatus wird geladen" angezeigt - habs aber im Einkaufswagen - und dann ohne Rabatt? Is klar, Weihnachtseinkäufe dieses Jahr ohne Amazon ;D




der rabatt wird erst bei der betellübersicht angezeigt ... hast also das schnäppchen bekommen


----------



## SmilingJack (29. November 2010)

CentaX schrieb:


> Was war denn das für ein Müll, klick ich 0,001 Sec, nachdem der Button erschienen ist, dann wird ewig "Angebotsstatus wird geladen" angezeigt - habs aber im Einkaufswagen - und dann ohne Rabatt? Is klar, Weihnachtseinkäufe dieses Jahr ohne Amazon ;D



Wenn dus dann im Wagen hattest, hast es normal geschafft...der Rabatt wird erst angezeigt direkt bevor du die Bestellung beendest, wird als Gutschein abgerechnet.


----------



## Dennisth (29. November 2010)

So und jetzt sind die 14:00 Uhr Angebote im Register "Ausverkauft" zu finden. 

Bitte weitergehen... Hier gibt es nichts zu kaufen... Gehen Sie bitte einfach weiter...


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Haste es wieder rausgekegelt? Dann kringelt meiner ja vll doch nicht vergebens


----------



## gemCraft (29. November 2010)

Kann wer was zu dem Motorola Defy sagen? Ist es vielleicht das in der TV Werbung mit der Party da am Swimming-Pool? Und das alles erdenklich tödlichste für ein Handy abbekommt?


----------



## RapToX (29. November 2010)

"angebotsstatus wird geladen"


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

JO, muss wohl so ein Survivalbrocken sein, Made by Tupperware


----------



## Bernie (29. November 2010)

Was ich ja richtig toll finde ist, dass ich z.B. Das Tomtom GO 730 bei amazon zum vollen Preis bekommen kann. Da steht "auf Lager". Naja n kleine meiner Meinung nach ne Ver*****ung.

mfg 

Bernie


----------



## SmilingJack (29. November 2010)

gemCraft schrieb:


> Kann wer was zu dem Motorola Defy sagen? Ist es vielleicht das in der TV Werbung mit der Party da am Swimming-Pool? Und das alles erdenklich tödlichste für ein Handy abbekommt?



Schau doch mal im Forum auf Androidpit.de was die Leute für Erfahrungen mit dem Defy gemacht haben...ich würds höchstens meiner Freundin zu Weihnachten schenken


----------



## gemCraft (29. November 2010)

Ah da musst du aufpassen. Die "auf Lager" werden meist nicht immer direkt aktualisiert. Da wo meist "noch 4 auf Lager" oder so steht werden meist direkt aktualisiert meine ich, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## hwk (29. November 2010)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wake (29. November 2010)

Success! 

PS3 für 177€ unterwegs(bin mal gespannt obs auch dabei bleibt), obwohl UMTS meinte beim Bezahlen abzuschmieren müssen.

Nach Reconnect wollte Amazon mir dann erst einmal 300€ verrechnen, zurück geklickt -> leere Page 
Nochmal in den Einkaufswagen, diesmal Haken beim Rabatt weg- und wieder angemacht und dann ging es auf einmal auch für den richtigen Preis und Mailbestätigung kam


----------



## butter_milch (29. November 2010)

Was passiert, wenn man während des Bestellvorgangs nirgends infos zum Cyber-Monday Gutschein findet? Das ganze irritiert mich nicht nur, es pisst mich richtig an. Ich glaube, dass sich Amazon durch dieses System gerade mehr Feinde als Freunde gemacht hat.


----------



## RON1901 (29. November 2010)

Was soll ich sagen, auf die sec. genau gedrückt und nichts. Im Gegenteil, steht immer noch "Angebotsstatus wird geladen". Die ganze Aktion ist voll für'n Popo!


----------



## Juzamdjinn (29. November 2010)

hwk schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ach ja... du sprichst mir ausm herzen


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Alle zu Wake vor die Haustüre und den Postler abpassen.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (29. November 2010)

10/10 @ hwk

Ich habe einfach sofort alles angeklickt und habe natürlich nichts bekommen.


----------



## Dennisth (29. November 2010)

Wake schrieb:


> Success!
> 
> PS3 für 177€ unterwegs(bin mal gespannt obs auch dabei bleibt), obwohl UMTS meinte beim Bezahlen abzuschmieren müssen.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht bekommst du die jetzt 2 mal? Einmal mit und einmal ohne Rabatt


----------



## MenneEX (29. November 2010)

ich glaub man sollte mal die leute von pirate bay nachmachen und aus lauter unmut die amazon server lahmlegen...
das ja wohl wirklich mal sunne frechheit. hier ich verschenke ne ps3, aber wenn du das gelesen hast ist die zeit schon abgelaufen...


----------



## RapToX (29. November 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn man während des Bestellvorgangs nirgends infos zum Cyber-Monday Gutschein findet?


kurz und knapp: pech gehabt 
wenn auf der letzten seite (bevor die bestellung abgeschickt wird) nix vom gutschein zu sehen ist, wurde für dich nichts reserviert.


----------



## DannyL (29. November 2010)

Marco83 schrieb:


> sag jetzt nicht du hattest 2 mal gute Karten? Und hattest schon den Luxus zu entscheiden?




ich hab pauschal drauf geklickt, aber der Fernseher kam nicht in den Warenkorb, der war da schon weg

dafür hat er das Office übernommen, was wohl an der verfügbaren Menge gelegen haben muss, denn bei der ersten Runde kam ich einen Hauch von einem Moment zu spät bzgl. der FritzBOX


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Mein Kringelbenchmark läuft noch, vll knack ich ja die 75 Min von Almdudler


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (29. November 2010)

Office hat bei mir 2 Stunden gekringelt, ich glaube, entweder klappt's in den ersten 10 Sekunden oder gar nicht...


----------



## RapToX (29. November 2010)

Marco83 schrieb:


> Alle zu Wake vor die Haustüre und den Postler abpassen.


könnt ihr vergessen. ich fahr direkt zu amazon (ist gleich um die ecke) und werd das paket abfangen, bevor es überhaupt versendet wird 

btw: mein kringel dreht sich auch noch. die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt^^


----------



## Wake (29. November 2010)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommst du die jetzt 2 mal? Einmal mit und einmal ohne Rabatt



Nee, beim ersten Mal hab ich ja vor "Bestellung abschicken" wieder back geklickt, mit dem Ergebnis dass ich vor einer leeren Site saß.

@hwk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

RapToX schrieb:


> btw: mein kringel dreht sich auch noch. die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt^^




so siehts aus..


----------



## Freezer (29. November 2010)

wie genau nehmen die des mit der zeit? also is es um genau 16:00 drin? also genau um 16:00 sollte man drücken?


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Man sollte drücken wenn das Button "in den Warenkorb legen" erscheint, und das tut es nach Ablauf des Timers. Also stell deine Atomuhr ins Eck und achte auf den Timer...


----------



## Freezer (29. November 2010)

wo erscheint der?^^ und sieht man den timer iwo?


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Amazon.de: Sonderangebote, Restposten, Schnäppchen, reduzierte Bestseller, Outlet


----------



## gemCraft (29. November 2010)

Ach ich versuchs gleich bei dem Handy... komme was wolle.


----------



## Freezer (29. November 2010)

also ein timer seh ich halt immer noch nicht  ich will den bildschirm^^


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Du hast aber nicht wie die anderen die ihn ned sehen immernoch Firefox 4 am laufen , oder?


----------



## Lightstrid3r (29. November 2010)

lustig wieviele leute da wieder z.b. den monitor kaufen ohne sich vorher im internet mal umzuschauen. den bekommt man bei anderen onlineshops dauerhaft für 177,92 + 6,90 versand und amazon tut so als ob ihre preissenkung auf 191,99 billig wäre xD
hier mal der link wens interessiert http://www.csv-direct.de/artinfo.php?artnr=A1650085&pva=hardwareschotte&data=7S4DAFW%2BeBy99fxCw%2FgXWYQH2e5lBbaFPsAExxE8K8dW4fG%2FwGLhbfBdolemi3%2BETnQL%2BmsXzNk1yZmKiwP0MJ1d5GbRk%2FYyd2T268KaapFU0YTvxCrdNtzgfVLZso3LpAncus94%2F1Ym1huv6R5rWqeUgR2Y%2F%2B6mb2CD3dwMV%2FU%3D

btw. hab mir den bilschirm grad mal näher angeschaut. vom ausseher her gleiche nsie die fernseher und bildschirme von samsung wohl immer mehr an. der plastik rahmen mit der touch bedienung ist fast die gleiche wie in mein 32 zoll led fernseher von samsung


----------



## Freezer (29. November 2010)

xD peinlich doch hatte ich^^ hab mir die anderen posts net durchgelesen. habs heute in der schule während deutsch verzweifelt mit meim iPhone versucht, aber da ging halt nix

jetzt seh ichs au^^


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Lightstrid3r schrieb:


> lustig wieviele leute da wieder z.b. den monitor kaufen ohne sich vorher im internet mal umzuschauen. den bekommt man bei anderen onlineshops dauerhaft für 177,92 + 6,90 versand und amazon tut so als ob ihre preissenkung auf 191,99 billig wäre xD
> hier mal der link wens interessiert CSV-Direct.de
> 
> btw. hab mir den bilschirm grad mal näher angeschaut. vom ausseher her gleiche nsie die fernseher und bildschirme von samsung wohl immer mehr an. der plastik rahmen mit der touch bedienung ist fast die gleiche wie in mein 32 zoll led fernseher von samsung




Das ist nicht der gesenkte Preis.... der erscheint nach Ablauf des Timers, Guten Morgen.


----------



## DaStash (29. November 2010)

Lightstrid3r schrieb:


> lustig wieviele leute da wieder z.b. den monitor kaufen ohne sich vorher im internet mal umzuschauen. den bekommt man bei anderen onlineshops dauerhaft für 177,92 + 6,90 versand und amazon tut so als ob ihre preissenkung auf 191,99 billig wäre xD
> hier mal der link wens interessiert CSV-Direct.de
> 
> btw. hab mir den bilschirm grad mal näher angeschaut. vom ausseher her gleiche nsie die fernseher und bildschirme von samsung wohl immer mehr an. der plastik rahmen mit der touch bedienung ist fast die gleiche wie in mein 32 zoll led fernseher von samsung


Und woher weißt du jetzt schon das der Monitor bei Amazon 177€ kosten wird???

MfG


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und woher weißt du jetzt schon das der Monitor bei Amazon 177€ kosten wird???
> 
> MfG




er meint die 191 sind der Aktionspreis, von 177 steht da nix.


----------



## CentaX (29. November 2010)

gemCraft schrieb:


> Du hast es danach im Korb gehabt nur mit dem alten Preis? Du weißt schon das die Abzüge ganz am Ende kurz vor dem Abschicken (da wo die Gutscheine eingetragen werden) kommen?





Yetiowner schrieb:


> der rabatt wird erst bei der betellübersicht angezeigt ... hast also das schnäppchen bekommen





SmilingJack schrieb:


> Wenn dus dann im Wagen hattest, hast es normal geschafft...der Rabatt wird erst angezeigt direkt bevor du die Bestellung beendest, wird als Gutschein abgerechnet.




Nöp, auch bei "Bestätigen" steht was von 300€. Mir selber isses egal, ich sollt die für nen Freund kaufen, der jetzt in ner Vorlesung sitzt ... Nur ist mein Bild von Amazon jetzt etwas geschädigt  Wie gesagt, werd die Seite meiden.


----------



## Lightstrid3r (29. November 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und woher weißt du jetzt schon das der Monitor bei Amazon 177€ kosten wird???
> 
> MfG


 
das hab ich nirgendwo geschrieben, solltest du nochmal nachlesen 

ok, muss zugeben dass ich vorhin wohl zu kurz drübergeschaut hatte und der neue preis erst um 16 uhr angezeigt wird. mal sehn ob sie weit genug runtergehen dass es sich überhaupt lohnt ihn dort zu kaufen.


----------



## DaStash (29. November 2010)

Lightstrid3r schrieb:


> das hab ich nirgendwo geschrieben, solltest du nochmal nachlesen


Dann halt 199€, der Kern der Feststellung ändert sich jedoch nicht. 
Dein genannter Vergleichspreis ist kein Aktionspreis, Punkt. 

MfG


----------



## ikarus275 (29. November 2010)

YouTube - amazon Cyber Monday / Black Friday Gewinnchancen mit clickbot


----------



## reudinho (29. November 2010)

yeah PS3 ist unterwegs


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Glaube das nicht.. da passt einer die Pakete ab, der wohnt nicht weit ums Eck...


----------



## Arkogei (29. November 2010)

cyberz schrieb:


> der Blitzpreis gibts auch nur auf der Übersichtsseite. Direkt auf der Artikelseite ändert sich der Preis nicht. Steht irgendwo im Kleingedruckten.



Und ich drück die ganze Zeit auf F5 bei der Artikelseite der PS3....


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Hat hier einer die Unterhosen geordert?


----------



## BgF (29. November 2010)

Ich will eigentlich bei Windows 7 zuschlagen, aber wenn ich mir das hier so ansehe, werde ich keine Chance haben. Ich möchte wirklich gerne mal wissen, welche Anzahl sie  von den Artikeln auf Lager haben?


----------



## JoxX (29. November 2010)

weiß jemand welchen Samsung Syncmaster?
Gibt ja mehrere mit 22 Zoll


----------



## Falcony6886 (29. November 2010)

Tja, was hier abgeht ist schon zu genial... Mal schauen - gleich neues Spiel, neues Glück. Diesmal nehme ich den Laptop. Mein Rechner ist iwie langsamer im Inet, vom Gefühl her... Liegt bestimmt am DLan...


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

JoxX schrieb:


> weiß jemand welchen Samsung Syncmaster?
> Gibt ja mehrere mit 22 Zoll





drunter steht BX2250


----------



## Lightstrid3r (29. November 2010)

JoxX schrieb:


> weiß jemand welchen Samsung Syncmaster?
> Gibt ja mehrere mit 22 Zoll


 
laut vorschauseite ist es der bx2250 led

edit: da war der Marco ein paar sekunden schneller xD


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

sitze schon seit 10 am Laptop und drücke regelmäßig F5


----------



## JoxX (29. November 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Geilste Community 4-ever


----------



## X-eLent (29. November 2010)

was mich mal interessieren würde:
hat jmd tatsächlich für die mp3s gestimmt? oder hat amazon die selber vorgeschlagen.... da hatte man ja genug möglichkeit was "günstig" zu bekommen. 
alles andre is ja schlimmer als ein overnight-verkauf von wow bei mm. 
nur das man nicht umgerannt wird.


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Also mein PS3 Kringel kringelt immer noch, bin gerade ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich die Leitung nochmal ne viertel Stunde abkühlen lassen soll bevor die neuen Deals kommen 

Achso, für die MP3 hab ich nicht gestimmt. Gibts auch bei Saturn bis inkl 5.12 50% auf alben...


----------



## JoxX (29. November 2010)

Weiß hier jemand wo man die Übersichts-Seite von den Blitzangeboten findet??
Soll ja ne Seite geben wo man alle nächsten Blitzangebote sieht, wann welche starten, und man sie sofort kaufen kann.


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Amazon.de: Sonderangebote, Restposten, Schnäppchen, reduzierte Bestseller, Outlet


----------



## Lightstrid3r (29. November 2010)

JoxX schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand wo man die Übersichts-Seite von den Blitzangeboten findet??
> Soll ja ne Seite geben wo man alle nächsten Blitzangebote sieht, wann welche starten, und man sie sofort kaufen kann.


 
hier Amazon.de: Sonderangebote, Restposten, Schnäppchen, reduzierte Bestseller, Outlet

auf die kommst du egtl. wenn du in der news auf eins der angebote klickst

edit: gah schon wieder zu langsam xD


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

ich sag nix


----------



## Wake (29. November 2010)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> YouTube - amazon Cyber Monday / Black Friday Gewinnchancen mit clickbot



Imho entweder Anti-Flood-Maßnahme oder einfach Zufallsvergabe der Rabatte, bei mir ging es ja selbst mit UMTS(lahmer Ping) und manuellem Klick.


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

wieviele leute beschweren sich gleich wieder das sie weder timer noch anderen Preis gesehen haben ?


----------



## JoxX (29. November 2010)

Ich! ;(

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, habe aber nach einer anderen Seite gesucht.
Da soll es wo eine geben wo alle Angebote angezeigt werden, welche um 16 Uhr sind.


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Hast aber nicht immernoch Firefox 4 am Start, oder`?


----------



## Lightstrid3r (29. November 2010)

JoxX schrieb:


> Ich! ;(
> 
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort, habe aber nach einer anderen Seite gesucht.
> Da soll es wo eine geben wo alle Angebote angezeigt werden, welche um 16 Uhr sind.


 
das is die entsprechende seite. es sind mWn nur 5 und die werden da angezeigt.

edit: ja, 111,11€ für den monitor isn krasser preis. da kann man zuschlagen wenn man sowas brauch


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Wieder nix  is aber n lustiges Spiel


----------



## Falcony6886 (29. November 2010)

Haha!!! Wie geil ist das denn?! Acer Aspire 5920G FTW!!! Zweites, dickes Schnäppchen heute! Der Samsung-TFT ist unterwegs!!!


----------



## X Broster (29. November 2010)

Wow, 222€ ist ein echt starker Preis.


----------



## Z28LET (29. November 2010)

Joa, schon lustig. 

Alles direkt mal weg.


----------



## Lightstrid3r (29. November 2010)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Haha!!! Wie geil ist das denn?! Acer Aspire 5920G FTW!!! Zweites, dickes Schnäppchen heute! Der Samsung-TFT ist unterwegs!!!


 
glückwunsch ^^
mich würde mal interessieren wieviele artikel da jeweils verfügbar sind pro angebot. viele könnens ja echt nich sein.


----------



## Dennisth (29. November 2010)

Ach ist das toll. Einfach mal auf ALLES geklickt und was kriege ich in den Warenkorb? Die Webcam 

Möchte die einer haben?


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

Nett das du anfrägst, aber ich nicht


----------



## Bennz (29. November 2010)

diese aktion ist der absolute BULLSHIT


----------



## Dragonangel (29. November 2010)

tjo sammsung tft auch bekommen da kann ich endlich meinen alten 203 b in rente schicken ^^


----------



## Falcony6886 (29. November 2010)

Danke!!! 

Mich würde mal interessieren, warum mein Laptop so viel besser abgeht bei der Sache?! 

Vielleicht war es ja auch einfach nur Glück. Den alten Röhrenmonitor im Arbeitszimmer wollte ich ja schon lange mal loswerden. Und für den Preis nehme ich dann auch gerne "nur" 22 Zoll in Kauf.


----------



## Marco83 (29. November 2010)

falcony6886 schrieb:


> danke!!!
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren, warum mein laptop so viel besser abgeht bei der sache?!
> 
> Vielleicht war es ja auch einfach nur glück. Den alten röhrenmonitor im arbeitszimmer wollte ich ja schon lange mal loswerden. Und für den preis nehme ich dann auch gerne "nur" 22 zoll in kauf.




21,5 :d


----------



## Rayken (29. November 2010)

Schade , nix bekommen wollte die Uhr und die Zahnbürste haben.
Hab sofort auf den Button geklickt als die Auktion freigegeben war,
die Sachen waren sofort weg keine Chance

Bei mir hab ich nur diesen Ladekringel gesehen da wusste ich schon, das es vorbei war....

Die restlichen Auktionen erspare ich mir mal, bringt nur frust


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (29. November 2010)

Vielleicht habe ich ja in den nächsten Runden mal Glück. 
Bringt es überhaupt etwas, alle Artikel anzuklicken, oder wird dann nur mit genug Glück der letzte Artikel in den Warenkorb gelegt, den man anklickt?


----------



## Dragonangel (29. November 2010)

ich hab gefühlte 3 bis 4 secunden später geklickt hatte ne kurtze ladezeit und schon wars im korb


----------



## gemCraft (29. November 2010)

Aaalso ich hatte bei dem Handy Glück mit der Weiterleitung. Nur ist der Preis von dem Handy mit 222 Euro übel. Was nun?


----------



## Rayken (29. November 2010)

na nun biste verpflichtet es zu kaufen was den sonst^^


----------



## Dennisth (29. November 2010)

gemCraft schrieb:


> Aaalso ich hatte bei dem Handy Glück mit der Weiterleitung. Nur ist der Preis von dem Handy mit 222 Euro übel. Was nun?



Ab in die Bucht so wie es jeder macht der da zuschlägt


----------



## Lightstrid3r (29. November 2010)

gemCraft schrieb:


> Aaalso ich hatte bei dem Handy Glück mit der Weiterleitung. Nur ist der Preis von dem Handy mit 222 Euro übel. Was nun?


 
einfach aus dem warenkorb löschen? was will man schon mit dem teil? und übel is der preis auch net. das zahl ich bei meiner vertragsverlängerung dazu wenn ich n neues "richtiges" smartphone dazuhaben will


----------



## Falcony6886 (29. November 2010)

Marco83 schrieb:


> 21,5 :d



 

Egal - das reicht mir zum Zocken vollkommen aus. Und 226BW kommt dann als perfekter Gaming und Arbeitsmonitor nach drüben, darf den Lanparty-Rechner beschäftigen. 1680x1050 sollte die GTX 280 ja noch packen!


----------



## xOx NexXxoS xOx (29. November 2010)

Also ich glaub bevor ich eins von den Angeboten bekomme gewinne ich vorher noch im Lotto und mein Angebotsstatus lädt schon seit 25min


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (29. November 2010)

Dragonangel schrieb:


> ich hab gefühlte 3 bis 4 secunden später geklickt hatte ne kurtze ladezeit und schon wars im korb


Könnte ich mal ausprobieren. Hat hier schon jemand etwas bekommen, indem er sofort auf den Button klickte?


----------



## Lightstrid3r (29. November 2010)

Pitt schrieb:


> Will jemand die Uhr haben?


 
glaub da kannste dich an Rayken wenden. siehe Quote



Rayken schrieb:


> Schade , nix bekommen wollte die Uhr und die Zahnbürste haben.
> Hab sofort auf den Button geklickt als die Auktion freigegeben war,
> die Sachen waren sofort weg keine Chance
> 
> ...


----------



## SmilingJack (29. November 2010)

Also irgendwie find ich es amüsant dass die PS3 bei mir die vollen 2 Stunden vor sich hin gekringelt hat und dann stand natürlich da "abgelaufen"


----------



## Iceananas (29. November 2010)

Yeah hab auch einen Monitor


----------



## Falcony6886 (29. November 2010)

Der Hass ist aber auch zu genial! Schaut euch mal die Bewertungen beim Samsung TFT an!!! 

Heute morgen waren da nur drei, jetzt innerhalb von fünf Minuten 10 Ein-Stern-Bewertungen mit Hass auf den Cyber-Monday hinzugekommen...


----------



## Taken (29. November 2010)

besser noch bei der PS3 ,

150 Bewertungen mit 1-Stern xD 
Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: PlayStation 3 - Konsole Slim 160 GB inkl. Dual Shock 3 Wireless Controller

- oh, ich glaub die werden gelöscht... jetzt sinds nur noch 130 ^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. November 2010)

Leute, leute. Sind ja sozusagen schon "Lockvogelangebote" -> Bereits fünf Sekunden vor Beginn der Aktion auf den Button wie wild gehämmert- bereits zu spät  Nee, nee


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. November 2010)

is doch klar das das dementsprechend abläuft, auch die 6 sekunden versatz etc... normal ....
das ganze ist wie mit telefongewinnspielen, die von früher, alá die ersten x anrufer ...
gabs nen netten beitrag über nen typen der am adw wohnte und seinen lebensunterhalt aus diesen gewinnspielen bestritt, der hatte geld in ne spezielle telefonanlage mit extrem kurzen wahlkadenzen etc... gelegt, schnellwahlnummern für die gängigen gewinnspiele und im monat für ca 6000dm gewinne eingefahren hatte ...

wer heute sowas im inet machen will, webshop, ebay, ka wo die letzten sekunden wichtig sind und das falsche werkzeug benutzt hat verschissen

also was ist z.b. wichtig:
wir haben dort nen js laufband, wahrscheinlich nen bissel jquery für die verfügbarkeit vielleicht noch ajax oder so ...
sprich wir nehmen nicht einen lahmarschigen FF am besten vollgepropft mit addons wie scriptblock, noflash, paar requestüberwachern und ka was alles ....
wir nehmen auch keinen ie, der ist bis auf beta9 etwas schwach auf der brust was js ... angeht ...
wir nehmen nen frisch installierten webkit basierten browser, idealerweise chrome oder iron, diese haben eine der schnellsten aktuellen engines ...
dazu noch verschiedene windowseinstellungen anpassen (wenn man win7 oder vista hat, bei xp nicht nötig) und schon ist die verzögerund einfach durch laufzeiten der engine von über 1 sekunge geschichte ....
wenn ich schon bei den amazon dingern lese, ich hab genau um 16:00:00 uhr geklickt und der counter sprang auf 16:00:05 und ausverkauft 6 sekunden lag .....
da frag ich mich wie lahmarschig kann man die renderengine durch plugins noch bekommen und klar, nen trabbi pullt beim traktorpulling auch nix weg, auch nicht wenn ich fastertrabbi installiere oder sonst nen addon, im besten fall zerlegts das chassis


----------



## Cyberghosty (29. November 2010)

Konsequenz dieser sicherlich nicht wirklich 100%igen userfreundlichen (das ist weit mehr als nett ausgedrückt) Aktion: "Die restlichen anstehenden Weihnachtsgeschenke werde ich dieses Mal nicht bei Amazon bestellen"

Wer sich so einen Blödsinn gefallen lässt ist selber Schuld! Macht den Mund auf!

Grüße, schönen Abend noch... der Cyber Monday und Amazon ist für mich endgültig vorbei, da ich meine Zeit auch wesentlich sinnvoller verbringen kann, als virtuellen Produkten hinterher zu jagen...


----------



## Pokerclock (29. November 2010)

*Zur Information:*

Verkaufsangebote oder Kaufgesuche haben hier im Thread nichts zu suchen. Dafür gibt es den Marktplatz. Wer noch keinen Zugang dahin hat, sollte es nicht riskieren hier handelnd tätig zu werden. Entsprechende Gesuche wurden entfernt und werden ab sofort auch verwarnt.

*B2T*


----------



## Dragonangel (29. November 2010)

was ich bei der ganzen sache net kapiere, warum spielt Amazon nicht mit offenen Karten wie beim Teleshopping wo dasteht wieviel für den Preis verkauft werden.somit hätte man sich dieses ganze rumgeflame erspaart.


----------



## BgF (29. November 2010)

Dragonangel schrieb:


> was ich bei der ganzen sache net kapiere, warum spielt Amazon nicht mit offenen Karten wie beim Teleshopping wo dasteht wieviel für den Preis verkauft werden.somit hätte man sich dieses ganze rumgeflame erspaart.



Du meinst die Sendungen, wo jede Sekunde ein Artikel gekauft wird


----------



## kazzig (29. November 2010)

ROFL

Direkt zwei Camcorder gerade reserviert 
eBay Auktion läuft in wenigen Minuten *g*


----------



## Mario432 (29. November 2010)

kazzig schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> Direkt zwei Camcorder gerade reserviert
> eBay Auktion läuft in wenigen Minuten *g*



Ich habe auch den in Silber bekommen 
111,11EURO ist ein echter TOP Preis


----------



## InordinaryG (29. November 2010)

Alle Rocky Filme für 27€. War mir das Glück doch mal bisschen hold. Da ich die Zeit hab heute alle 2 Stunden mal auf den PC zu gucken einfach immer mal wieder versucht


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (29. November 2010)

Jetzt habe ich Rocky 1-6 auf Blu-Ray bekommen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sich das gut verkaufen lässt ...


----------



## Sonic51 (29. November 2010)

Also das ist echt sowas von fürn Ar***!  Hab den ganzen tag versucht was zu bekommen, egal ob direkt drauf klicken oder ein paar sek warten...NIX
Dann die ewige Statusabfrage und weg ist das teil...würd echt gern wissen, wie viel die von den jeweiligen Artikeln zur verfügung gestellt hatten... schätze mal so um die 5-10 stk ...


----------



## roadgecko (29. November 2010)

Sonic51 schrieb:


> Also das ist echt sowas von fürn Ar***!  Hab den ganzen tag versucht was zu bekommen, egal ob direkt drauf klicken oder ein paar sek warten...NIX
> Dann die ewige Statusabfrage und weg ist das teil...würd echt gern wissen, wie viel die von den jeweiligen Artikeln zur verfügung gestellt hatten... schätze mal so um die 5-10 stk ...



/sign

Ich finde es auch echt schade das die sachen Werktags (!) früh morgens schon verkauft werden und dann binnen 5sekunden alles ausverkauft sind.

Und das manche sich gleich 2 Exemplare reservieren und manche leer ausgehen finde ich auch zum kotzen.

Ich werde gleich höchstens nocheinmal versuchen windows 7 zu ergattern und wenn nicht bin ich halt leer ausgegangen.


----------



## InordinaryG (29. November 2010)

Kann Amazon nich irgendwie gezwungen werden, zu sagen, wie viele Artikel jeweils vorrätig waren? Immerhin sind wir hier im Land der Paragraphen... wenn nicht hier, wo sonst...


----------



## Falcony6886 (29. November 2010)

Na, bei Rocky nun Pech gehabt. Aber das war mir mit 27 Euro eigentlich immer noch zu teuer - von dem her. Egal...  

Die Unmutsäußerungen hier sind ja nur allzu verständlich. Weil eben jeder gerne das Schnäppchen seiner Wahl haben würde.

Und Amazon hat es leider verpasst, durch Transparenz für weniger Frust zu sorgen...


----------



## Mario432 (29. November 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Ich finde es auch echt schade das die sachen Werktags (!) früh morgens schon verkauft werden und dann binnen 5sekunden alles ausverkauft sind.
> 
> ...



2 Exemplare resevieren geht nicht, nur 1 Stück pro Kunde.
Was geht, alle 5 (verschiedene) Artikel kaufen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. November 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Am besten den eigenen Rechner bis ans Limit übertakten, alles was den eigenen Internetzanschluß belastet deaktivieren (auch das VoIP-Tele^^), sämtliche unnötigen Dienste/Programme beenden (zb. Virenscanner), reichlich Kaffe trinken und dann hoffen das man um 12Uhr schnell genug mit der Maus auf "KAUFEN" klickt. *g*


Mhhh .... ich hau mal ein paar Leute aus meiner Steam-Friendlist zum nächsten Cyper-Monday hin an, "ich brauch 'nen Amazon-Bot, proggt mir mal einen zusammen".


----------



## roadgecko (29. November 2010)

So ist mir jetzt Sch*** egal hab hier 2 Fenster mit 2 Accounts offen...


----------



## N-7 Mereel (29. November 2010)

Der schlechteste Werbegag aller Zeiten, sone geringe Anzahl, bei so großen zahlen....

40 PS3 und nix zu kriegen...ich wette die landen alle demnächst bei ebay-.-


----------



## Overclocker06 (29. November 2010)

Scheinbar muss man eingeloggt sein, bei mir kam HTML-Code mit Service unavailable. Frechheit!


----------



## Eraydone (29. November 2010)

Und wieder alles weg nur fifa 11 für PS3 quält sich ^^
schade habe gehofft Mafia 2 Für 9,99 zu bekommen


----------



## Core #1 (29. November 2010)

ui, hab grad windows 7 erwischt, hät ich nicht gedacht.. auch gewartet und wie blöd auf die maustaste gehämmert. hat aber geklappt. für 49,49 € home 64 bit ist schon ordentlich.


----------



## Eraydone (29. November 2010)

du Glückspilz ^^
aber wieviele hier haben etz etwas beim Cyber-Monday abbekommen?


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (29. November 2010)

Ich hatte eine Minute vor Aktionsbeginn einen Bluescreen. 

Dafür hat meine Mutter eine Etage tiefer FIFA 11 und Mafia II bekommen. Geil.


----------



## cyberz (29. November 2010)

uff... da ging der Abend doch noch versöhnlich ab. Grad Fifa abgestaubt, da kann das WE ja kommen *freu*

Nach der ganzen "show" heute hätte ich ja nicht gedacht das da noch was geht.


----------



## Iceananas (29. November 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> sprich wir nehmen nicht einen lahmarschigen FF am besten vollgepropft mit addons wie scriptblock, noflash, paar requestüberwachern und ka was alles ....
> wir nehmen auch keinen ie, der ist bis auf beta9 etwas schwach auf der brust was js ... angeht ...
> wir nehmen nen frisch installierten webkit basierten browser, idealerweise chrome oder iron, diese haben eine der schnellsten aktuellen engines ...



ihr? ich hab meins auch mit einem "lahmarschigen FF" bekommen.. kann aber auch am 10 ms Ping des uninetzwerks liegen


----------



## radinger (29. November 2010)

Hab weder Windows 7 noch Mafia 2 bekommen, schade.

Viele Freunde hat sich Amazon mit dieser Aktion wohl nicht gemacht, ich bin schon gespannt, wie das Medienecho ausfällt und ob es dann vielleicht irgendwelche "Versöhnungsangebote" gibt.


----------



## BK_90 (29. November 2010)

Also ich hab um 18Uhr mit neu installiertem Chrome und nem Clickbot mit 2000 Clicks/Sekunde die Rocky Sammlung ergattert.

Wenigstens was


----------



## nulchking (29. November 2010)

Warum pusht ihr diesen Dreck immer noch? 
Es ist doch mittlerweile eindeutig dass das die größte Verarsch* auf Erden ist und nur dazu da war Kunden anzulocken


----------



## Blax81 (29. November 2010)

Hab grad für Win 7 geklickt... Jetzt steht schon 9min Angebotsstatus wird geladen da. und 0% verkauft. genauso wie bei der Kaffeemaschine... kann das sein?


----------



## sanQn (29. November 2010)

Blax81 schrieb:


> Hab grad für Win 7 geklickt... Jetzt steht schon 9min Angebotsstatus wird geladen da. und 0% verkauft. genauso wie bei der Kaffeemaschine... kann das sein?



Alles ist schon weg 


M2 war ja innerhalb von Sekunden weg...

Ein Grund mehr bei Amazon nichts zu kaufen.


----------



## Blax81 (29. November 2010)

Na das wars wohl... verarsche halt!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. November 2010)

Und wie das Verarsche war, und die ganzen Newsseiten haben brav kostenlose Werbung dafür gemacht, Mission accomplished / gg. ^^


----------



## Master451 (29. November 2010)

Von Amazon habe ich doch mehr erwartet... es war zwar klar, dass da viel mehr leute drauf bieten als angeboten wird, aber dennoch müsste es doch für min 5 Minuten reichen, ich mein bei <1s bis zum Ausverkauf, da fühlt man sich doch veräppelt. 
Ich hab mich jetzt extra auf die Kaffeemaschinen fokussiert, sofort bei erscheinen ohne auf den Preis zu schauen in den Warenkorb gehauen, aber "Angebotsstatus wird geladen..." und nach ner Minute dann ausverkauft. Bei Mafia2 oder Windows 7 dann das gleiche
Ich denk mal, nicht mal bei der Windows 7 Vorbestellaktion war so schnell alles weg...
die hatten vermutlich echt nur 5 Stück von jedem Gerät reduziert


----------



## Roan-Fel (29. November 2010)

Für den Arsch die Aktion.
Nicht mal 1 Sekunde gestartet und schon ist alles weg.

Veralbern kann ich mich auch alleine.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (29. November 2010)

Ja, das war ja wohl echt ein Witz.

Was hat sich da das Marketing gedacht? 100 zufriedene und x-Tausend enttäuschte Kunden? Super Arbeit, würde ich sagen.


----------



## RapToX (29. November 2010)

grade noch mafia 2 fürn 10er abgestaubt!
3 schnäppchen an einem tag, göttlich 

btw: macht euch keine gedanken, wegen browsern etc. ich habe eben vom steam ingame-browser aus bestellt und das hat wunderbar funktioniert, wie man sieht


----------



## Sir_Danus (29. November 2010)

Die meisten Angebote waren nicht einmal eine sec. zu haben.
Für Amazon ist das extrem schlechte Werbung. Da die Produkte im Shop zu den normalen Preisen zu haben sind.
Glatte 6 für Amazon!!!
Meine Weihnachtseinkäufe werden jetzt nicht mehr über Amazon bestellt!


----------



## Blax81 (29. November 2010)

War bisher auch treuer Kunde da die Preis meist wenige % billiger sind als im Handel. Ab heute werde ich aber mit vergnügen die wenigen % jemand anderen abgeben.

-> Dauerklick auf Win 7.... nix!


----------



## HawkEy3 (29. November 2010)

Ich dachte die Regel lautet, so lange der Vorrat reicht.  Die FritzBox ist immer noch vorrätig. AVM FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7390 WLAN-Router: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

und die Angebote für 20uhr sind alle "auf Lager" und beim normalen Preis.
Schwach Amazon   schlechte Werbung


----------



## crass (29. November 2010)

unbelievable..

Und dann bei ebay vertickern? - Amazons deutscher Cyber Monday: Playstation 3 und LCD-TV bis zu 80 Prozent billiger (Up.) - Golem.de-Forum

der Beitrag am Ende der ersten Seite ist interessant..(ausen Base)


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. November 2010)

YouTube - Amazon Cyber Monday !!

Lol'd (NOT  !). -.-'

Verarsche².


----------



## Iceananas (29. November 2010)

Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wer 5 Sekunden vor *Angebotsgebinn*


----------



## Acid (29. November 2010)

Auf wie viel hatten sie die PS3 denn in der millisekunde reduziert?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. November 2010)

crass schrieb:


> unbelievable..
> 
> Und dann bei ebay vertickern? - Amazons deutscher Cyber Monday: Playstation 3 und LCD-TV bis zu 80 Prozent billiger (Up.) - Golem.de-Forum
> 
> der Beitrag am Ende der ersten Seite ist interessant..(ausen Base)


Schätze du meinst den hier:


> also wir konnte bisher 4x fritzboxen, 8x powershots, 2x sony tv, 2x beamer  4x office und 6x alien erwischen..
> 
> ich verstehe nicht wo das problem ist? habt ihr nur einen browser offen?  bin händler und wir sitzen hier zu zweit im office und haben gemeinsamm  48 webbrowser offen, kleines script was den mausklick generiert und das  wars..  klappt super bisher
> 
> ...



....


----------



## ikarus275 (29. November 2010)

crass schrieb:


> unbelievable..
> 
> Und dann bei ebay vertickern? - Amazons deutscher Cyber Monday: Playstation 3 und LCD-TV bis zu 80 Prozent billiger (Up.) - Golem.de-Forum
> 
> der Beitrag am Ende der ersten Seite ist interessant..(ausen Base)



Jup, ein herzliches Dankeschön auch. 
Ist bestimmt im Sinne der Aktion von Amazon gewesen, das sich irgendwelche Händler mit 10 Rechnern und 50 Webbrowserfenster möglichst viele Artikel die für den Endkunden gedacht sind wegschnappen um sich mit schönem Aufschlag dann daran zu bereichern.
Nächstes mal bitte eine Lotterie und Händlerkonten aussperren von der Aktion.


----------



## JHD (29. November 2010)

Acid schrieb:


> Auf wie viel hatten sie die PS3 denn in der millisekunde reduziert?



Auf 177€, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Vorwerfen kann man die Aktion in erster Linie Amazon und nicht irgendwelchen popeligen Händlern, die dann wegen paar Euros 50 Browserfenster aufmachen sind eh keine wirklichen Händler. Ich finde Amazon hats ganz klar verkackt. Die können sehr gut antizipieren wie groß der Andrang wird, so dass denen auch klar gewesen sein muss, dass die Produkte binnen weniger Sekunden weg sind. Für die paar reduzierten Artikel in die sie investieren kriegen sie aber eine wesentlich wertvollere Marktstudie kostenlos dazu. So können sie beispielsweise auswerten, wie die Kunden sich verhalten haben: Wie hoch war der Anteil derer die trotzdem gekauft haben? Oder: Wie oft wurden die Aktionsprodukte trotzdem zum regulären Preis gekauft? Und so weiter und so fort...
Eigentlich war ich bisher von Amazon begeistert, aber die Aktion hat sie ein gutes Stück zurückgeworfen.


----------



## kbyte (29. November 2010)

Schlimmer als die Umsetzung dieser Aktion von Amazon, sind eigtl. nur die Leute, die eben Scripts schreiben und/oder Bots nutzen um dann vielleicht auch noch die Artikel, die sie ohnehin nichtmal selber wollen/brauchen einfach bei ebay & co. zu verkaufen. Danke, Ludwig Erhard & co.


----------



## fuddles (29. November 2010)

Also ich hab was abbekommen^^ 
Ganz gemütlich gewartet, glaub erst nach 4-5 Sekunden geklickt und mit zugemüllten FireFox/Sys 
Auch auf dei Gefahr hin gehaun zu werden, wollte eigentlich gar nix kaufen, hab nur zum Spaß gedrückt und hatte schwupps was im Einkaufswagen samt fettem Rabattz 

Ist halt reine Glückssache.


----------



## potzblitz (30. November 2010)

Hätte auch gerne Mafia 2 für knapp ein zehner Bestellt, jedoch hat sich die Anfrage aufgehängt. Jetzt hoffe ich das Amazon wieder diesen Adventskalender für Spiele macht und da Mafia 2 und Call of Duty: Blackk Ops für wenig Geld bekomme


----------



## OdlG (30. November 2010)

wie teuer war denn die webcam "Logitech C910 USB HD Webcam" habe sie mir dummerweise am vortag für 75€ gekauft... naja, passiert :S


----------



## Mettsemmel (30. November 2010)

Warum wird die Umsetzung der Aktion so schlecht gemacht oder die Aktion selbst sogar als Betrug abgestempelt?
Es gab halt nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Produkten, welche natürlich sehr, sehr schnell weg sind.
Es handelt sich schließlich hierbei nicht um irgendwelche Produkte, sondern um welche, die vorher als die beliebtesten bestimmt wurden.
=> Tausende von Klicks
Also wenn ihr sauer seid, weil ihr nichts bekommen habt, dann lasst es nicht an Amazon aus. Denn ohne Amazon hätte garniemand Rabatte gekriegt.
Freut euch für die anderen mit - ganz nach dem weihnachtlichen Gedanken.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. November 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Freut euch für die anderen mit - ganz nach dem weihnachtlichen Gedanken.


Der weihnachtliche Gedanke heisst "Konsum", und dem kann man nun mal nicht fröhnen wenn Amazon nur 10 Geräte für die Aktion bereit gestellt hat und alle innerhalb der ersten Hundertstelsekunde vergriffen sind, dank Klick-Scripts.


----------



## Mettsemmel (30. November 2010)

Selbst wenn es tatsächlich nur zehn gewesen wären, ist weder rechtlich noch moralisch etwas dagegen zu sagen.
Das wären immerhin zehn glückliche Käufer mehr.
Wie viele Exemplare sie dafür bereit gestellt haben ist ausschließlich ihre Sache und beruht auf deren Kalkulationen. Natürlich macht so ein Unternehmen solche Aktionen nicht ohne Hintergedanken, aber auch die sind nicht verwerflich sondern aus ihrer Sicht strategisch hoch wertvoll.
Nur die Konsumenten, die gieriger nicht sein könnten, beschweren sich, dass Amazon nicht noch mehr ihres Gewinns verschenken. Man verlangt regelrecht mehr in den Rachen geschmissen zu kriegen. Wie undankbar sind wir denn eigentlich?


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2010)

Ich wette die meisten Dinge landen jetzt eh bei Ebay.^^

MfG


----------



## Iceananas (30. November 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich wette die meisten Dinge landen jetzt eh bei Ebay.^^
> 
> MfG


 
Na klar.. die CM Preise wurden gestern Abend schon überboten


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2010)

Sowas hasse ich ja. Genau so wie mit Konzerttickets, wo 50% der Käufer diese nur unverschämt horend weiterverkaufen.

MfG


----------



## Brechbohne (30. November 2010)

Herlich...immer schön die Leute Verarschen nach Strich und Faden.

Nach wenigen Sekunden Ausverkauft...ja nee...is klar.

AmaFail


----------

